# Winter Bite...



## martyweir (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey all,

New to the group, but not to surf fishin! I fish the OBX in NC every fall for the big drum bite, and it get'scrazy up there!!! 

Anyhow, I'll be heading downsome time between Dec -Feb for a training seminar and I just cant' make the trip without soaking a line. I'm not interested in spots -I know where to find the fish, just more looking for any input on seasonal bites in the area - what time of year for which species, etc. 

Example -Hatteras Islandfall bite=puppy drum from late Sept -late Nov, big drum mixed in. Speckled trout- early november through winter specs show up on beaches. Jan - Late Feb stripers show up on beaches, etc. 

That way I can figure out when I want to plan the trip!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The winter bite in the surf here usually consists of bull redfish, whiting, black drum, bluefish, withsheepshead and some pompano as well. There are a few others as well that get into the mix but these would be the main ones. This pattern usually lasts through March when the bulls reds move out, the sheepshead begin to spawn, the pompano get thick, mackeral move in and then by Late April early May there is a little bit of everything off the beaches.


----------



## martyweir (Nov 16, 2009)

Sounds like I can't miss then -Thanks for the reply!!!


----------

